# N95 mask for school



## ollie (Sep 18, 2009)

hi everyone im in emt school right now and was wondering my professor asked us to buy the n95 mask but im not sure if its the small white ones that docs use or the hepa mask the big ones could someone help me please


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 18, 2009)

what you see the docs wear may be surgical masks and look similiar to HEPA or N-95 masks. HEPA(high efficiency particulate air respirator) and N-95 repsirators function basically the same. When you purcahase, on th packaging it will tell you if it is a surgical mask or HEPA


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 18, 2009)

so if your instructor said to buy a N-95 look for HEPA not surgical mask


----------



## ollie (Sep 18, 2009)

but both say n95 which one do we need to buy ??


----------



## ollie (Sep 18, 2009)

u know the n95 the small one white or the n95 hepa mask the big huge one


----------



## exodus (Sep 18, 2009)

N95. They're both n95... I'd buy the cheap one for school..... Why do you even need one for school?


----------



## ollie (Sep 18, 2009)

he said we need it for our ride alonds and for clinicals


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 18, 2009)

Strange... because I'm willing to bet that the hospitals and ambulances have N-95 masks on board.


----------



## ollie (Sep 18, 2009)

oh and he said we need them for practicals in class, thanks everybody u guys are cool yay happy to have met u all now im off to work have a great day everyone and thanks again


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 18, 2009)

ollie said:


> oh and he said we need them for practicals in class, thanks everybody u guys are cool yay happy to have met u all now im off to work have a great day everyone and thanks again



i have no idea why you would need them for in class practicals. or in the clinical setting really


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 18, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> i have no idea why you would need them for in class practicals. or in the clinical setting really



That is a shame, you do not why you would need them in a clinical setting (TB, even H1N1,etc). Practical for class is asinine and wasteful (instructor is foolish). 

Truthfully, a student should NOT have to purchase these items. 

OSHA and other similar agencies require EMS, hospitals, etc to provide employees (students would be included as staff members) with PPE. Such items as gowns, gloves, different types of masks. 

Most are disposable and as well, one should be "fit tested" to ensure proper size. As well, facial hair has to be groomed or specialized "hood" type mask must be worn if a beard is in place. 

R/r 911


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 18, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> That is a shame, you do not why you would need them in a clinical setting (TB, even H1N1,etc). Practical for class is asinine and wasteful (instructor is foolish).
> 
> Truthfully, a student should NOT have to purchase these items.
> 
> ...



uhh, i guess i need to properly phrase my responses. i understand why the use would be neccesary in the clinical setting, i was saying i dont know why the student would need to purchase them, as they have been supplied in every clinical I or others i know have attended


----------



## arsenicbassist (Sep 18, 2009)

Sounds to me like the program needs to ante up for them. That's the major problem these days, proper health care and prevention is based on cost....instead of need.


----------



## ah2388 (Sep 18, 2009)

Agree with that, the program needs to pony up for both the fitting as well as the equiptment.

We just got fit tested last week.


----------



## rescue99 (Sep 18, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> i have no idea why you would need them for in class practicals. or in the clinical setting really



http://cdc.gov/

Life..where were you during BBP/communicable disease class?? :unsure:


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 18, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> http://cdc.gov/
> 
> Life..where were you during BBP/communicable disease class?? :unsure:



yeah RID already learned me real good on that. Consider this me edit:
i have no idea why you would needTO BUY them for in class practicals. or in the clinical setting really


----------



## rescue99 (Sep 18, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> yeah RID already learned me real good on that. Consider this me edit:
> i have no idea why you would needTO BUY them for in class practicals. or in the clinical setting really



We fit test all students with a proper mask in each semester. Not sure why one would be wasted in class but for clinicals, the fit test is just part of preparing students to manage their safety.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 18, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> We fit test all students with a proper mask in each semester. Not sure why one would be wasted in class but for clinicals, the fit test is just part of preparing students to manage their safety.



yup. and sorry rescue, if my reply seemed a little curt, that was not my intention. just cant seem to win today


----------



## Dominion (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll be with lifeguard on this one.  No idea why you would need to purchase ONE mask for clinicals and school.  More than likely on clinicals they will be supplied (N95 masks are required in my state for standard equipment).


----------



## rescue99 (Sep 18, 2009)

Dominion said:


> I'll be with lifeguard on this one.  No idea why you would need to purchase ONE mask for clinicals and school.  More than likely on clinicals they will be supplied (N95 masks are required in my state for standard equipment).



When we fit test, the student gets that mask to keep. Makes little sense to fit one then toss it in the trash. I provide a zip-lock bag and advise students to put it in their back pack when they head to clinicals and rides. 

FYI:  Masks are available for purchase in places such Home Depot..LOL! Medical supply stores and probably most drug stores would also have them. Ambulances and care facilities, ER's and such, all have masks availabe whenever the need arises. No one should ever find themselves on a ride or clinical without access to PPE.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 18, 2009)

The only mask we're required for school is a standard CPR mask. We use it a lot when we're working on rescue annies and when we're doing assisted ventilation on each other. When we do our ED rotation, we're told that which ever hospital we do it at will provide us what we need. All we're required to show up with is our uniform, stethoscope and notebook.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 18, 2009)

bunkie said:


> The only mask we're required for school is a standard CPR mask. We use it a lot when we're working on rescue annies and when we're doing assisted ventilation on each other. When we do our ED rotation, we're told that which ever hospital we do it at will provide us what we need. All we're required to show up with is our uniform, stethoscope and notebook.



we didn't need any equipment besides a steth. you guys practiced ventilations on each other with cpr masks?


----------



## bunkie (Sep 18, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> we didn't need any equipment besides a steth. you guys practiced ventilations on each other with cpr masks?



We attach the mask to the bagged valve and assist ventilation, yes.


----------

